# Eye problem?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

been noticing lately that Luna always seems to have eye boogers , we clean them numerous times a day { like 2-3 times} was wondering is this normal ? we dont really notice it with the other dogs , ya they get eye boogers but i dont think we clean them nearly as much as luna. Was gonna ask the vet about this , but thought maybe get others imput in the meantime. She isnt uncomfortable and seems to be seeing just fine isnt running into anything lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

is her eyes red at all... could be conjunctivitis or a sinus infection


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nah eyes arent red at all.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko is the same way. Doc says he's fine. He's just an over producer. Wish there was a market for it, I'd be a billionaire. LOL!
I sometimes flush his eyes with a saline eye wash. Other then that it's pretty normal for my bobble head dog. I'm sure Luna is fine too. Just get her a hanky with her initials on it for quick clean up.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hope so , i have to get her boosters next month i think they are due , figured if it isnt buggin her I will just talk to the vet then about it.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Must be something to do with being blue? You know what they say about those blue dogs... ROFLMAO. i hope theres somethin we can do about it cause she keeps on wiping them on me lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would guess its a sinus infection if her eyes arent red.. are the boogers a yellowish-green?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Yea they are a bit.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol @ CAli 2 bc .. 

Izzo has this problem too , when I took her into the vet for it he just said its normal for some dogs to do that and some to not . Told me to do the saline solution thing and make sure I get them out of there on a daily basis so they do not clog the tear duct ..


----------



## 22zed2 (May 19, 2011)

my casper has the same with his right eye yellowish discharge i clean it a few times a day with a eye rinse to keep it clean


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nitro has been the same ever since he was a puppy. He just produces a lot for one reason or another. Doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be conjunctivitis or the start of it, it could be allergies, or it could be a sinus infection.

IMO this is what I would to if Luna was mine.
Get some Terramycin and use it 2 times a day for 5 days. 
Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment, 1/8 oz - Dog Eye Care - Lambert Vet Supply

If it does not cure it, you can start her on a weeks worth of Benadryl. She is probably around 50lbs right? Give 2 benadryl twice a day for a week.

If she was my dog I would do both at the same time and I bet it will clear up. A small allergy can cause the eyes to discharge but it may not show up anywhere else. There could be something in the air that is just irritating her.

The last step if it continues longer than a week after the treatment above, then you have to consider a sinus infection. Look for discharge from the nose and any sniffling or sneezing. If it is a sinus infection you are going to have to go to the vet to get a strong antibiotic. The OTC stuff like Cephalexin is not strong enough for a sinus infection.

Justice gets a lot of eye boogies every now and again without her eye being red and a few days of Terramycin takes care of it.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> It could be conjunctivitis or the start of it, it could be allergies, or it could be a sinus infection.
> 
> IMO this is what I would to if Luna was mine.
> Get some Terramycin and use it 2 times a day for 5 days.
> ...


I gotta take crush to get stitches out like tomorrow,ill just bring her to see him,ive noticed her snorting and stuff more in the last day or 2.
Thanks so much though the terramycin? sounds good to have around anyways.Does she really only look 50?She was weighed about 2 weeks ago @ 63 (shes chubby LOL):roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Terramycin is great to have on hand I use it all the time. You can find it at some pet stores or feed stores. If she is snorting then yeah take her in and have it checked. Sinus infections can be a bugger to get rid of if not treated right.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

ive already spent 3k at the vet this year,guess its time to spend more lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Terramycin is great to have around.. since in CA you cant get it w/o prescription i had Lisa hook it up.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ill ask the vet about it when we go in and see if he knows where we can get it, if its something used by the livestock or anything I may be able to get it at a co-op [ we got all the horse meds there } been building up the medical kit lately this sounds like something to keep on hand.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Took her in today he doesnt think its a sinus infection but he gave us some BNPH ointment? so hopefully it is fine. he commented on her {not sure what its called} the thin protective layer they have on the inside of there eyes {like the inside corners} he said it isnt really there or didnt come down properly he thinks { but said he isnt to sure about this breed and it just may be like that compared to other breeds} looking at the rest of the dogs and they arent much different so thinking its just how they are.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the sclera or the third eyelid is what he could have been talking about. The stuff he gave you is similar to terramycin. 

The dog's eye is made up of 3 layers. From front to back, these are the sclera, the uvea and the retina. The sclera incorporates the transparent cornea at the front of the eye. The uvea consists of 3 parts - choroid, iris and ciliary body. The coroid contains a reflective layer called the tapetum


The Third Eyelid
Dogs have a third eyelid on each eye, known as the haw or nictating membrane. This is mainly hidden under the lower lid and just a small part of the pigmented edge is visible in the corner of the eye close to the nose, although in some breeds it is very prominent. The membrane acts like a windshield wiper for the eye -- a defense mechanism to sweep away foreign bodies. When the eye is suddenly drawn back into its socket or becomes sunken through age or disease, the third eyelid becomes more prominent. If it appears suddenly and remains visible, this may be an indication of disease or slight pain. watch the dog for other symptoms.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes sclera , sorry I couldnt remember what he had called it. is it usually pretty prominent in this breed? I have compared her eyes to the others but dont see much difference. Hopefully this cream clears up whatever it is going on.


----------

